# Input Club K-Type



## abbec (May 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have an Input Club K-Type keyboard that does not work correctly under FreeBSD. It is recognized as:


```
ugen0.4: <Input Club Keyboard - K-Type PixelMap pjrcUSB full> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```
 
but when I type on it, random characters are inserted. It works before FreeBSD boot (in UEFI setup and the likes) and works fine in Windows/OSX/Linux. I have tried setting usb quirks with `usbconfig -d 0.4 add_quirk UQ_KBD_BOOTPROTO` but that does not seem to help. Has anyone else seen this or have anything I can try? I have also attached dmesg.


----------



## abbec (Nov 17, 2018)

No one that has any idea what I can try or if I can provide any better information/debug anything?


----------

